# R&R of Exterior light fixtures, outlets, etc



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

:notworthy:notworthy:whistling:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's an argument that needs settled:

Who owes me dinner: angus242 or rselectric1?:clap:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Here's an argument that needs settled:
> 
> Who owes me dinner: angus242 or rselectric1?:clap:


OH CRAP. I know when I need to admit defeat. I'm the one who owes you dinner, and like 3 dollars in cash now too.

Hey at least I'm honest. (Unlike Leo who still owes you most of the 2 dollars from about a year ago I'm guessing and won't admit it):laughing:


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the last pic 480 posted make anyone else nervous. A rotating receptacle, made the best that 12 year old chinese girl could do. UL listing or not that crap will never be in my house


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey, Somebody mention dinner?:whistling

Call me anything you want:w00t:

Just don't call me late for dinner:laughing::laughing:


----------

